# Meerforellenköder No. 1?



## catch&deepfreeze (9. Februar 2008)

Welches Blech,welcher Wobbler,welcher sonstiger Köder ist die Nummer 1 in der Fängigkeit?
Flug.bzw.laufeigenschaften sind hierbei egal.
Es geht nur um Köder die gefangen haben.


Köder im Frühjahr
Ich fang mal an.

Jensen Seatrout 13g Blau
Snaps 25g R/S
Snaps 20g R/S
Snaps 20g Weiss
Spöket 18g R/S
Spöket 18g Grünweiss
Gno 15g Kupferrot


----------



## Skorpion (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

hehe, wenn man das so genau wusste|rolleyes
Verschiedene Bedingungen - verschiedene Köder. 
Heute fängt der, ne Woche später anderer Strand fängt der andere Köder. 
Immer den Verhältnissen anpassen. Dazu kommt noch die Fliege, nicht nur Wobbler und Blinker  Ich hab auch Leute kennen gelernt die ihre Mefos nur auf Seeringler/Wattis fangen.
Viele Angler, viele Meinungen.


----------



## EFP-Keller (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Moin ....
jo genau,so ist das und nicht anders.es fängt immer der köder an den man glaubt.aber rot schwarz ist schon ein garant ....... 
petri und viel spass mit den MEFO S


----------



## MefoProf (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Hallo,

für mich ist mit grossem Abstand der Stripper die Nr. 1. Natürlichin weiss.

Gefangen hab ich aber auch schon auf folgende Modelle:

Kinetic (Refo Design)
Gladsaxe Tobis (braun/schwarz)
Mörresilda (kupfer/rot)
Osten (weiss)
Spöket (rot/weiss)
Mepps Spinner (silber)
Banzai (weiss/blau)
Flipper (silber/blau)
ABU Tobi 8silber)

Dazu hab ich noch ein paar andere Klassiker in meiner Box, mit denen ich aber noch nie Erfolg hatte.

Jetzt zieh ich meist nur noch mit einem Messer und 2-3 Blinkern los. Hab keine Lust mehr auf das Geschleppe und meine Nr 1 lässt mich eben nur selten im Stich |supergri


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Verschiedene Bedingungen - verschiedene Köder.
> Heute fängt der, ne Woche später anderer Strand fängt der andere Köder.
> Immer den Verhältnissen anpassen. Dazu kommt noch die Fliege, nicht nur Wobbler und Blinker  Ich hab auch Leute kennen gelernt die ihre Mefos nur auf Seeringler/Wattis fangen.
> Viele Angler, viele Meinungen.


Martin,ich möchte nur mal wissen ob zb. ein schwarzer Köder die Gräten auch im Frühjahr interessiert.Klar ist Fliege ein Klassiker,Kneifer und Watti´s auch.Mich und Euch interessiert expliziet die Farbe und Form.
Auf MörreSilda z.B.ging und geht immer was,egal welche Farbe.Da macht es wohl die Form und der Lauf.
Evtl. kristallisiert sich ja der Superköder hier raus und ich kauf dann mit Dir zusammen die Rechte® Daran ;-)

@Mefoprof,nenn mal bitte die Farben zu den Ködern.
Peess.Im Gegesatz zum Stripper fliegt der Banzai ja sensationell und schlägt auch gut aus.Der Drilling wurde von mir gewechselt weil er von schlechter Qualität ist aber sonst ist es der Köder der Zukunft,mal sehen wann der teuerer wird.Bei uns in EUTIN ist der noch für 2,10 € zu haben.der in 12g.

@EFP-Keller :vik: R/S ist wirklich Top!


So ich muss jetzt ans Wasser#h und antesten


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Achso,schnell nochmal,vielleicht brauchen wir ja nur einen einzigen Köder und nicht mehr zig Kilo
Blech und Plastik mit uns rumschleppen|rolleyes


----------



## MefoProf (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



catch&deepfreeze schrieb:


> Martin,ich möchte nur mal wissen ob zb. ein schwarzer Köder die Gräten auch im Frühjahr interessiert.Klar ist Fliege ein Klassiker,Kneifer und Watti´s auch.Mich und Euch interessiert expliziet die Farbe und Form.
> Auf MörreSilda z.B.ging und geht immer was,egal welche Farbe.Da macht es wohl die Form und der Lauf.
> Evtl. kristallisiert sich ja der Superköder hier raus und ich kauf dann mit Dir zusammen die Rechte® Daran ;-)
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die Farben sind jetzt mit dabei . Der Banzai ist übrigens genau wie der Osten und der Stripper von Kent Andersen. Er  sagt übrigens selbst, dass er mit dem Stripper einen Blinker erschaffen hat, der ihn als Köderentwickler Schachmatt gesetzt hat, da der nicht mehr zu toppen ist. 

Aber du hast Recht, der Banzai ist schon nicht schlecht. Ich habe es aber schon einige Male erlebt, dass ich dauernd Nachläufer auf den Banzai hatte, ohne dass ein Fisch mal zugebissen hätte. Stripper ran und sofort ging es los mit den Bissen.|uhoh:
Solche Erlebnisse hatte ich viele, auch mit anderen Blinkern.

Nachdem ich viele Köder durchprobiert habe, fische ich jetzt fast nur noch den Stripper in weiss. Das ganze Jahr hindurch und bei allen Licht- und Wassserverhältnissen. Meiner Meinung nach kommt man somit mit einem einzigen Köder gut zurecht. Einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn absolute Weitwürfe gefragt sind. Da ist der Strpper wirklichnicht das Non Plus Ultra.
Man kann ihn übrigens auch noch umdrehen, dann läuft er fast wie ein Spinner und fängt auch, wirft sich aber noch bescheidener. 

Die Qualität der Hansen Blionker ist leider wirklich unter aller Sau. Das gilt für die Haken (tausche ich eh gegen Einzelhaken aus), Sprengringe und Lackierung. Wirklich beschämend.


----------



## gallus (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

tach auch,halte den stripper auch für die number one für mefo.nur das das überschlagen bei kräftigem peitschen könnte er ruhig mal unterlassen.für hornis ist er aber ungeeignet,da der schnabelträger das weitschlagende heck sehr  oft verfehlt.sprengringe und drillis sind 
wirklich pfui..


----------



## MefoProf (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



gallus schrieb:


> .für hornis ist er aber ungeeignet,da der schnabelträger das weitschlagende heck sehr  oft verfehlt.



Das werte ich eher als weiteren Pluspunkt |supergri :g. Trotzdem fange ich natürlich aber auch immer wieder Hornis mit dem Stripper. Das lässt sich wohl nicht verhindern.


----------



## Der Pilot (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Möre Silda Rot/Gold


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Tauwurm |muahah:


----------



## angler84581 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal fragen welchen Spöket Ihr eher nehmen würdet.
Den leicht grünen am Rücken über Rot ins Schwarz (Farbe: 330) od. den mit blauem Rücken und orangen Bauch mit schwarzen Punkten (Farbe: 314)???? Beide haben ein Gewicht von 18gr.

Vielen Dank.

Lg. Benny


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Wie sieht ein "Osten" aus ?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## donlotis (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Hallo, hier mal ein Bild mit ein paar 'Osten'...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Snap Draget r/s 25 gr. #6
dto.            grün/weis 25 gr. #6


----------



## Robi Hobi (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

#h

Ich schwöre auch auf Rot/Schwarz!
Wobei kupferne Farben bald dazukommen werden.

Ansonsten fische ich den GNO von Falkfish, gefolgt vom SNAP`S von Gladsax. Der kommt nicht so schnell hoch.
Des weiteren kommt in meine Box noch ne Menge Spöket in allen Farbvarianten vor.


Aber was nütz der beste Köder, wenn kein Fisch da iss...:c

#h#h Robi Hobi


----------



## MefoProf (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Ich schwöre auch auf Rot/Schwarz!
> Wobei kupferne Farben bald dazukommen werden.
> ...



Na dann weisst du immerhin, dass du an der falschen Stelle bist :q. 
Ist aber wirklich seltsam, dass so wenige Fische zur Zeit an der Küste sind |kopfkrat


----------



## rahnschote (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Bestimmt nur Zufall,aber mein top mefoköder ist der Pilker...
hab bis jetzt alle meine Mefos (zwar nur drei..)auf pilker vom BB oder Boot gefangen!!!Hab es vom ufer aus noch nicht geschafft,bei ca 3000 würfen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Waveman (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Mörre in Kupfer mit rotem Streifen und Stripper, sowohl in orginal weiss als auch in selbst lackiertem Design . Aber das wichtigste ist, dass man an seinen Köder glaubt ...:vik: und die absoluten Geheimwaffen verrät ja sowieso keiner #d

Gruß
waveman


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Moin!

Mein Lieblingsköder ist der Gladsax Wobbler in rot-gold 16 Gramm.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



EFP-Keller schrieb:


> es fängt immer der köder an den man glaubt.


Ganz genau! #6



catch&deepfreeze schrieb:


> Achso,schnell nochmal,vielleicht brauchen wir ja nur einen einzigen Köder



Zwei brauche ich...

Zwei Snaps, einen in Kupfer und einen in Schwarz... Einer für Tags und einer für die Nacht 

Übers Jahr gesehen bin ich damit nicht schlechter als die "Köderwechsler"
(von letztem Jahr mal abgesehen, obwohl ich direkt an der Küste wohne war ich nur 3 mal draußen :c:c)


Ach ja, je nach Bedingungen beide farben in 20, 25 und 30 Gramm. 
Und Dorsch oder MeFo ist mir da auch gleich, funzt auf beides.


----------



## Matze_saksa (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Hier mal mein erfolgs Köder Grün/Silber .
Eigenbau.



100_0013.jpg




100_0340.jpg


----------



## MefoProf (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Die sehen ja ziemlich professionell aus #6. Sind die als Durchläufer gebaut?


----------



## lsski (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Hallo junge von der Eastcoast

Ich bin mal 1995 nach Alsen (DK) gepilgert um eine Forelle zu betören.

Sie war 5,6kg Schwer und biss auf den damaligen Köder Nr1  = Tasmanien Devil in Braun Weiß.

Ich Habe bei diesem Köder die Stahlachse gegen eine Mono ausgetauscht.

Wer diesen Köder im Wasser gesehen hatt weis das er fängt.

Und wer noch einen unzerkratzten hatt ist König.
LG Jeff


----------



## Matze_saksa (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Sind Durchläufer.Gibt es nur in einen Angelladen in Dk da Eigenbau.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Na dann gibt es die wohl nur auf Seeland, der Heimat der Durchläufer . Ich möchte schon seit langem mal die klassischen dänischen Durchläufer ausprobieren, aber die sind hier einfach nicht zu bekommen.  Wie heissen die Dinger denn?

Experimentiere gerade ein wenig mit dem Stripper als Durchläufer. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut.


----------



## Christian D (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Mit Eisen kann ja jeder Nur noch Fliege: Pattegrisen oder Polar-Magnus, darf auch gerne die Flash No.9 oder ne Big hole Demon sein! Im Sommer dann Tangläufer und nachts ne Zigarre. Fahre ganz gut damit.


----------



## Matze_saksa (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Hier ist der Onlineschop da gibs die Dinger.

http://www.jagtogfiskeri.net


----------



## Frostbeule (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Witch 20g ws/gr fliegt super und läßt sich sehr variabel führen
Möre Silda kupfer 18g
gladsax gold 16g super bei geringer Wassertiefe
und auf den Kingtrout in 18g fange in letzter Zeit sehr gut.Ich habe jahrelang nur mit Wobblern gefischt und auch gut gefangen,doch mich stört mittlerweile dass sie sich beim absinken so wenig bewegen.Wie sieht denn eure Erfahrung mit dem Spinnstop bei trägen Wobblern wie z.B. Gladsax aus? |bigeyes


----------



## MefoProf (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



Matze_saksa schrieb:


> Hier ist der Onlineschop da gibs die Dinger.
> 
> http://www.jagtogfiskeri.net



Danke für den link . Da werd ich doch mal einige von testen. Mal sehen, ob die wirklich so gut sind wie man so hört...


----------



## Watfischer84 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



Christian D schrieb:


> Mit Eisen kann ja jeder Nur noch Fliege: Pattegrisen oder Polar-Magnus, darf auch gerne die Flash No.9 oder ne Big hole Demon sein! Im Sommer dann Tangläufer und nachts ne Zigarre. Fahre ganz gut damit.



#6 Oder auch gern mal der "Julefish"  oder ne Goldkopfmysis :l


----------



## aurlandsfan (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

zu dem Thema möchte ich mich auch mal melden; ich fische seid vielen Jahren Eisen der Firma Falkfisch und da ist der Kingtrout für mich immer erste Wahl.


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Hier bei http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/M....html?XTCsid=ca6a9e14215f22f434cdcab185e22561
Sennholz sind 1000de Köder gut abgebildet.
Der "Boss" in 16g wird auch ein kommender Kultköder.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



catch&deepfreeze schrieb:


> Hier bei http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/M....html?XTCsid=ca6a9e14215f22f434cdcab185e22561
> Sennholz sind 1000de Köder gut abgebildet.
> Der "Boss" in 16g wird auch ein kommender Kultköder.



Der ist doch schon lange Kult, zumindest hier in DK :q.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

In Deutschland auch, besonders in weiß.

Wenn ich nur einen einzigen Blinkertyp mitnehmen dürfte um im Mefoparadies zu angeln, dann wäre es der Snaps 20g in der Spezialedition eines nicht näher genannten kleinen Angelgeschäftes in HH. 

Grün-weiß natürlich.

Uli


----------



## fischlandmefo (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> In Deutschland auch, besonders in weiß.
> 
> Wenn ich nur einen einzigen Blinkertyp mitnehmen dürfte um im Mefoparadies zu angeln, dann wäre es der Snaps 20g in der Spezialedition eines nicht näher genannten kleinen Angelgeschäftes in HH.
> 
> ...



Bei mir wäre es der Hansen Fight 24gr. in Grün/Weiss.Ich habe nur beste Erfahrung mit dem Fangeisen...:q:g!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## donlotis (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Neben dem Stripper habe ich noch mit zwei weiteren Blinkern positive Erfahrungen gemacht: Einerseits mit dem Spro Flasher in Silber/Holo, andererseits mit dem DAM Effzett Seatrout. 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## andre23 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

....sømmet....:m:q:q:q


----------



## donlotis (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Neben dem Stripper habe ich noch mit zwei weiteren Blinkern positive Erfahrungen gemacht: Mit dem Spro Flasher in Silber/Holo und mit dem DAM Effzett Seatrout (mit Bucktail). 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Horndorsch (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Lieblingsköder?
Ganz klar Stripper und Möresilda Kupfer 15 bzw. 18g. Jeweils mit Owner Drilling oder Einzelhaken. Schließlich sollen die Trutten nicht ur beißen sondern auch hängen bleiben!

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

No1: illex Water Monitor (mit abgeknipstem zweiten Drilling inkl. versiegelung mit Klarlack)
No2: Möresilda Kupfer 18gr.
No3: Thor 26gr. rot-schwarz + Blau-Silber
No4: Snaps grün gelb

No1 wenn nichts geht Spiro und Fliege #h


----------



## Spliff (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Meine Nummer eins ist der with Stripper !!!!#6#6#6#6

geht immer


mfg Spliff


----------



## MefoProf (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Einige Blinker wie Snaps, Möre und Stripper werden ja immer wieder genannt. Bisher hab ich erstaunlicherweise nicht viel vom Spöket hier gelesen |kopfkrat  

Um dem ganzen hier etwas mehr Aussagekraft zu verleihen, sollte man vielleicht ein Abstimmung draus machen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Das ist ne gute Idee Mefoprof, Spöket ist in meiner Köderbox wenig vertreten weil ich auf die Dinger wesentlich schlechter fange als auf alles andere, das einzige was für ihn spricht ist das er bei seiner kleinen größe so weiiiiiiiiiit fliegt.

#h


----------



## MefoProf (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Mich hat der Spöket auch noch nicht überzeugen können, vor allem auch in preislicher Hinsicht nicht .


----------



## Dr. Komix (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Also bei mir ist es so, dass ich auf einige Spökis nicht verzichten möchte. R/S z.B . Aber auf den MöreSilda in kupfer habe ich noch nie was drauf gehabt obwohl ich in reichlich druchs wasser ziehe. 

1. Stripper
2. Spöki R/S
3. Gno R/S

Maciek


----------



## Robi Hobi (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Einige Blinker wie Snaps, Möre und Stripper werden ja immer wieder genannt. Bisher hab ich erstaunlicherweise nicht viel vom Spöket hier gelesen |kopfkrat
> 
> Um dem ganzen hier etwas mehr Aussagekraft zu verleihen, sollte man vielleicht ein Abstimmung draus machen.




Hatte ich schon erwähnt.
Letztes Frühjahr fing ich damit ganz gut.
Vor allem die grellen Farben waren #6

Jedoch kommt es mir so vor, dass ich mit den kleinen Ködern auch kleinere Mefo´s fange!|kopfkrat

Nachdem ich auf Bornholm, bei starkem Wind, mit schwereren Ködern (GNO und SNAP`s) angeln mußte, und damit ganz gut lag, blieb ich bei den oben genannten.

Jedoch habe ich die Spöket´s nicht aus meine Kiste verbannt.
Die kriegen schon noch ihre Chance!

|wavey:|wavey: Robi Hobi


----------



## KHof (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Hallo!

Ich denke, der Spöket kam hier verdientermaßen zu kurz. Das ist zwar eine Weitwurfgranate aber ein eher mäßiger Mefoköder.

Nr.1 Thor 18 Gramm
Nr.2 Hansen Fight 15 Gramm
Nr.3 Hansen Flash 16 Gramm (mit ausgetauschtem Drilling)

Farbe jeweils hell und naturnah.

Klaus


----------



## steve71 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Das sind die Köder auf die ich mich immer verlassen kann:

Möre Silda Kupfer  Schwarz
Kinetic Salty Diamond Silver
Hansen Flash Schwarz Kupfer / Silber Grün
Jensen Seatrout weiß

Den Falkfish Spöcket finde ich sch.... ,  der Witch allerdings,  scheint deutlich mehr Potential zu haben!


Gruß Steve


----------



## Rosi (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

der spöki ist ein wobbler. wobbler gehen viel langsamer unter als blinker und werden bei mehr brandung  lustig zwischen den wellen umher geworfen.

es ist also nicht jeder tag für einen spöki geeignet. daher hat er sicherlich auch nicht den erfolg. die kleinen spökis fliegen zwar gut, aber gefangen habe ich noch keinen fisch damit. 
der 20g spöki bringt dorsch und sogar meerforelle. noch besser finde ich allerdings den gladsax fiske, wenn es ein langsames fischen sein soll. (nachts, ruhige see)

meistens habe ich snaps und gno in 25-30g dabei.
bis 4bft komme ich damit gut klar. 
in der blinkertasche reichen 3 stück.
die letzte mefo fing ich gestern nachmittag mit einem snaps in 25g.


----------



## hugokiel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Mit den Spökets habe ich bisher keine Mefo gefangen, allerdings häufiger Dorsche.

Kinetic Salty 12g,
Kinetic Seatrout 13 und 18g und
Stripper 12g weiß
waren bei mir bis jetzt (ca. 1/2 Jahr dabei) am Fänigsten.
Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Gut,dann will ich mal etwas ganz anderes hier einwerfen :

Dieser Köder an einem Einzelhaken,davor kommt in etwa 1m
Abstand ein 10 gramm Olivenblei,das wars.
Im Herbst testen wir mal den Butthaken,mal sehen.

Haben damit schon gut abräumen können,zumindest hier an der norwegischen Küste.

Alles auf einem norwegischen Angelvideo gesehen und mal getestet und es geht super !!!!

Viel Spass beim Testen....


Der   STF  #6


----------



## Schleie07 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Wobbler,Pilker und vielleicht mal einen Gummifisch!


----------



## donlotis (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Gut,dann will ich mal etwas ganz anderes hier einwerfen :
> 
> Dieser Köder an einem Einzelhaken,davor kommt in etwa 1m
> Abstand ein 10 gramm Olivenblei,das wars.



Oh, den Köder würde ich auch mal gerne fischen...#6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Flala - Flifi (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Moin!
Mein Topfavorit ist zu Zeit der Gnö, 15g, blau-silber. Danach kommt der Gladsax Fiske 27g, blau-silber und der Snaps 20g, rot-schwarz.
Nicht zu vergessen die Polarmagnus, Gr. 6!:vik:

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Oh, den Köder würde ich auch mal gerne fischen...#6
> 
> Gruß donlotis




Ist halt mal was anderes,als Metall und Fliege und funktioniert auch...:g


Der  STF  :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Ist halt mal was anderes,als Metall und Fliege und funktioniert auch...:g


Oh Shai.sse!  Jetzt geht die Gummiangelei |rolleyes auch auf Forellen los! :c

Naja, hab ich ja wenigstens das superoptimale Equipment schon. 

:q:q


----------



## Living Dead (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenköder No. 1?*

Ich emfpehle für den 8cm Seeringler VHF 75 und ne 4000er Red Arc


----------

